# OSN - Help please.



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Hi All,
A question..maybe someone can help me?
We have OSN Premiere Plus on our TV.
Just recently my husband did something and reset all the OSN channels. Previously the OSN channels were all set somewhere between channels 1 and 75 (or so). But now the OSN channels are scattered around between channels 1 and 850 (or so).
Has this happened to anyone? How do I get the chanels set back to between channels 1 and 75...it drives me nuts having to sift through 800 odd channels to find what I want.
HELP please!
Thanks
Chill


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you read the manual of your receiver? You have to put them manual back in place.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just go to the menu, look for the channel editing function, and then delete the ones you dont want with the red button. You only have to do this once. At the end, when you are finished exit, and it will ask you if you want to save the setting. Say yes. After that do not turn off the decoder when you turn off the TV, otherwise, somehow, OSN puts them all back again, when it refreshes on start-up. If you keep the decoder on, they cant do that. Oh, yeh, and keep the remote away from your husband...


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Thank very much for your help here, much appreciated.


----------

